# What is your fave coat pattern/color on a goat?



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Just thought I would ask a fun question  

I think it would be cool to hear everybody's favorite coat patterns :wink: 

My favorite coat pattern on goats is buckskin.  I just fell in love with that pattern  Blue eyes are a plus that I would :drool: over :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I love them all!! 
But my favorite is probably black and tan sundgau.









That's my wether on the right (with one of my does). Ain't he handsome?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Buckskin will ALWAYS be my favorite but I have a soft spot for moonspots and gold goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

My favorite color is a soild (NO white) dark buckskin with brown eyes  I also like chamoisee and black too...I don't like blue eyes at all :laugh:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Any thing chocolate :greengrin:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I love, love, love cou clair and cou blanc...oh, and goldies with white... and badger-faced goats... okay, so I can fall in love with any coat pattern, I guess. :wink: What really gets me are the faces. My goats have SUCH cute faces.


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Lost prairie, how can you not like blue eyes? They are adorable!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the Oberhasli color A LOT.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Any thing chocolate :greengrin:


i feel this way too :thumb: , but i also love moonspots  , and buckskins :drool: . pretty much anything but solid colors! :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I think out of my 17 goats, I have 9 buckskins, 2 roans, 2 solid gold, 1 gold and white, 1 chocolate, 1 chocolate and white, and 1 black with moonspots lol. So I have a pretty big variety but you can tell what my favorite is .

I really like almost any color though. A lot of the colors just give them personality


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My favorite dairy goat pattern is sundgau. It can be black and white, black and tan, Togg color, etc. I Love the sundgau pattern. 
My favorite meat goat pattern is dappled/spotted Boers. Although, I have a soft spot for paints and black or red Boers too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One of my favorites is Busy Bee's coloring. It's a warm honey sort of color, with light chocolate markings.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE chamoisee, Cou, light buckskin, and Moonspots and wattles!! Oh and Blue Eyes!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My favorite of all is *BLACK* or Black with minimal white. I don't like "busy" patterns. 
Gee... since my new buck Crisp is solid black with a white tail tip and 2 of my does are black with minimal white I wonder what color those kids will be :scratch: :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

liz said:


> My favorite of all is *BLACK* or Black with minimal white. I don't like "busy" patterns.
> Gee... since my new buck Crisp is solid black with a white tail tip and 2 of my does are black with minimal white I wonder what color those kids will be :scratch: :laugh:


Our black doe gave us a dark chocolate chamoisee with white overlay and brown "pseudo" moonspots on her legs. And then a golden buckling.

You never know with these creatures. :laugh:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

My fav pattern on boers would have to be the traditional red head with it going all the way down the neck, white body with a blaze face.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the boer paints of Red, or deep chocolate mixed. I love having the paints with patterns and they match our dog. One of our paints ended up with brown boots.


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

I like any color that comes in cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

JustKidding said:


> I like any color that comes in cute.


Agree!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Plain black.  That's my most fave coloring EVER!!! LOL!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

A dark red paint boer... but not too much red . And for dairy, I don't know what its called but it looks like a calico cat


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

A traditional Boer or a nice paint, i'm not really into the reds. And for a dairy goat, black with brown trim or chamoisee :thumbup:


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Not gonna lie.. the only reason I'm hanging onto my big smelly buck is because of his color pattern.. I believe he's considered 'buckskin'? I just like how his face it split, half white/half black. He's handsome.


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> A dark red paint boer... but not too much red . And for dairy, I don't know what its called but it looks like a calico cat


 It does not have a name.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ it mostlikely dose... it could be buckskin or something with a white overlay...

Is there any pictures you could post of it Dani? Or you could look at Kylee's color site!
Here is the link
http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

will if it is like calico It is just colorful.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I like lots of color, tri-colors, cou, chamoisse, buckskins, chocolate and black, starting to kinda like lighter colors to though


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm very partial to caped buckskin (preferably the lighter colored ones) and white/cream. I also much prefer brown eyes and minimal white on any not solid white


----------

